# Run registry cleaner from DOS prompt?



## KrashedKris (Dec 23, 2003)

Is there such a thing as a freeware registry cleaner compatible with Win98 that will run from the DOS prompt? - thanks for any information


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

For Win98, reboot your computer and press and hold the CTRL button or the F8 button. Then choose Safe Mode Command Prompt Only from the startup menu and press enter. 

You will now be at a command prompt. Type

c:\windows\command\scanreg /restore 
and press enter on your keyboard. A screen will will appear with a list of the previous Registry backups sorted by date. Using the arrow keys, select the Registry backup you would like to restore and press enter. A known previously working Registry backup will have the word Started next to the date.

Scanreg will now restore the Registry and check it for errors. When it is done you will receive confirmation and you should now press enter to reboot your computer.


----------



## KrashedKris (Dec 23, 2003)

bandit429 - many thanks for the information on scanreg - much appreciated :up:


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

You are welcome Kris....good luck!


----------

